# Tomcat Heap Memory erhoehen..?



## sirbender (1. Dez 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe jetzt wirklich seit 2 Tagen alle Tips im Internet ausprobiert. Aber wenn ich Tomcat neu starte ist der Heap immer noch auf ca. 64MB. Zumindest zeigt dies die Status-Manager app als Max Heap an.

Ich habe z.B. in catalina.bat die Option CATALINA_OPTS="-Xms256m -Xmx512m" modifiziert. Bringt nichts.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand Schritt fuer Schritt sagen wie es bei ihm geklappt hat?


Danke,
sb


----------



## HLX (1. Dez 2009)

Entferne das "@echo off" aus der Batch-Datei und lass dir so anzeigen, mit welchen Parametern der Java-Aufruf tatsächlich erfolgt.


----------



## sirbender (1. Dez 2009)

Guter Tip. Noch ganz am Ziel bin ich nicht. Aber ich glaube ich weiss wo das Problem ist. Zunaechst einmal wird der Scriptbereich wo CATALINA_OPTS definiert ist nie ausgefuehrt.

Das Problem ist das gleich zu execCmd gesprungen wird. Hierbei wird die Variable %1 folgendermassen aufgeloest: if not """" == ""-security"" goto execCmd

Kannst du mir die Zeile if not ""%1"" == ""-security"" goto execCmd erklaeren? Was genau wird da gecheckt und wie kann ich es beeinflussen?


if not ""%1"" == ""-security"" goto execCmd
...
...
...
set CATALINA_OPTS="-Xms256m -Xmx512m"
goto execCmd


----------



## kama (1. Dez 2009)

Hi,

Du kannst die JAVA_OPTS bevor Du startup aufrufst...dort kannst Du dann Speicher Settings drin unterbringen...
oder im startup.sh explizit setzen...

Das ist einfacher...als die Scripts zu modifizieren...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2009)

Oder einfach sein eigenes schreiben, dafür ist die Datei [c]setenv.bat|sh[/c] da, ganz einfach


----------

